# Where's Oivind?



## Lucretia (Aug 26, 2012)

Haven't heard from him in a while. Maybe off seeking new forms of extinct beasties to make into knife handles?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been wondering the same thing...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 26, 2012)

I think he's driving in an exotic convertible, with a supermodel next to him and laughing while they toss money into the breeze.... I think he's the Dos XX man.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 26, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> I think he's driving in an exotic convertible, with a supermodel next to him and laughing while they toss money into the breeze.... I think he's the Dos XX man.



"Stay Sharp my friends" as he uses a Burke Scimitar to pop the top off the bottle.


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 26, 2012)

Perhaps he truly has all the knives he will ever need now


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 26, 2012)

Have no idea who this person is, but sounds like he might have gone to knife heaven.


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 26, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Have no idea who this person is, but sounds like he might have gone to knife heaven.



Nah. I have a deal with his wife, that satisfies everyone, or well, except Oivind.
I keep Oivind hog-tied in my basement in complete darkness, so he can't purchase any more knives, and while the darkness slowly takes away his memory, one knife at a time, my collection slowly grows larger


----------



## Lefty (Aug 26, 2012)

I, honestly was wondering who might know anything about his whereabouts. I miss his opinions...I mean comments....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried shooting him a PM ?


----------



## add (Aug 26, 2012)

Perhaps residual Lutefisk levels finally reached critical mass in his core... ?


----------



## mainaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't he get married recently? That would explain the absence, you know whips and chains and such


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 26, 2012)

I think he was planning a trip to the U.S. too, but I don't know when...


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 26, 2012)

I would speculate the ban of Darkhoek has something to do with it.....pure guess of course.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 26, 2012)

How long ago was that?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2012)

07/03/2012 @ 2:57am. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 26, 2012)

ecchef said:


> 07/03/2012 @ 2:57am. That's all I have to say.



Why say anything then?

I'm on this forum all the time, and that date and time means nothing to me.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think he's a member anymore. I don't see him on the list.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 26, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I would speculate the ban of Darkhoek has something to do with it.....pure guess of course.



That could definitely be a catalyst, I know he and Harold are close.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 26, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> That could definitely be a catalyst, I know he and Harold are close.



Oivind was here quite awhile after that brouhaha. Pretty sure it was Oivind that got me thinking about fillet knives and that was recent.

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 26, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I don't think he's a member anymore. I don't see him on the list.



Huh. That's a shame. Guess somebody else will have to step up to the plate with over the top amazing knives...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 26, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Huh. That's a shame. Guess somebody else will have to step up to the plate with over the top amazing knives...



You've got a good start ...


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 27, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You've got a good start ...



I believe I trail you by quite a few knives. :knife:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 27, 2012)

Øivind is well and will be in New York City next month to pick up some knives - two (and a fork) from Bill Burke and one from Marko Tsourkan. 

Matt's speculation was correct.

Rick


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 27, 2012)

ecchef said:


> 07/03/2012 @ 2:57am. That's all I have to say.



What a tease...


----------



## add (Aug 27, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Matt's speculation was correct.



Well that rules out my theory on the Lutefisk OD...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully O doesn't bring the new bride with when he meets up with Marko...she will be very jealous.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 27, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Hopefully O doesn't bring the new bride with when he meets up with Marko...she will be very jealous.



I have met both, Oivind and Heidi on their past visits. She is a very nice (and stunningly beautiful) girl, but she was visibly bored (as expected) when we talked about knives. This time we might meet just two of us.

M


----------



## Lefty (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing well. Be sure to say hi, for me, when you see him.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 28, 2012)

Lefty said:


> I'm glad he's doing well. Be sure to say hi, for me, when you see him.



And tell him it's been a little lonely here without him and we expect a lot of pictures of the new bling bling.


----------

